# Anybody know why my 4th monitor won't display?



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Anybody know why my 4th monitor won't display? (I have 4 monitors because I am setting up an evil genius headquarters/laboratory). I have 2 dual-output video cards. Older but pretty decent GeForce 6200 and 6600..hey I said they were OLD. Basically I have gotten hand-me-downs of hardware from a relative who has a nice job and buys stuff every now and then. I am able to display 3 monitors, but I plug a 4th one and Windows 7 will detect it and even let me adjust the resolution but the darn monitor won't actually fire up. I have 4 GB of memory btw. My puter is 3-year old WinTel Core2 Duo. Monitors are 1600x1200 x 2, and one 1900 x 1000 or something. 

I have tested this 4th monitor on another computer and I know it works. Also I have tested the cards putting just 2 monitors on each at any time and they both are capable of driving 2 monitors. So what gives? 

I thought about getting a way nicer ~$100 PCI-E card but ended up buying a cheapo $25 PCI video card (it's on it's way from Amazon) to drive this 4th monitor. I assume that will work. But I just don't get why 4 monitors would not work with the current setup.

Oh I am using one of those DVI to analog adapters. But I've tried all sorts of configs and I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Will lowering the resolution make it work? Have you tested the DVI (digital) to analog converter with a system that works? Have you tried changing the order of your monitors?


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

*non helpful post merely to state envy of 4 monitors *


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL Zelka. Thanks Classified, yeah I had tried all that. It was the cable. Was using a DVI adaptor but then got a DVI cable and that did the trick.


----------

